# Samuel Dalembert



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Dikembe Mutombo is not getting any younger. this year Dalembert needs to get a lot more playing time. He was a steal for where he was drafted. He is a superior athlete and can block shots like crazy. Alters the offensive game of oposing teams with his shot blocking ability. I think he could be the next Mutombo.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> Dikembe Mutombo is not getting any younger. this year Dalembert needs to get a lot more playing time. He was a steal for where he was drafted. He is a superior athlete and can block shots like crazy. Alters the offensive game of oposing teams with his shot blocking ability. I think he could be the next Mutombo.


You know what I dig what you are saying in everything. Actually Mutombo had a post game when he came into the league out f georgetown. Can you believe at one tme he averaged somewhere near 17.8 pts a game. Dalembert actually reminds me of a young unpolished Ratliff. The long sprints down court, jumping ability through the roof. I als agree he needs moe playing time


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*wow*

i didn't realize Mutumbo had that type of an ofensive game, pretty suprising, but I would defintely agree that Dalembert is much like RAtliff, because RAtliff did not have much of an offensive game at all when he came into the league, but he got pt by playing tuff defennse and then he slowy developed a ncie hook.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: wow*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> i didn't realize Mutumbo had that type of an ofensive game, pretty suprising, but I would defintely agree that Dalembert is much like RAtliff, because RAtliff did not have much of an offensive game at all when he came into the league, but he got pt by playing tuff defennse and then he slowy developed a ncie hook.


He played fairly well this summer league so hopefully that can translate into more minutes for him this season and longer looks in games. We really need his defensive presence out there


----------



## dirty bruce (Jul 19, 2002)

dalembert = roy rogers


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Dalembert , currently,can only contibute with the right mix of players on the floor, and that mix, which would have fine offensive players in some other positions, hardly exists with the 76ers. He reminds me Harvey Catchings, a decent back-up NBA center for years, and father of Tamika, a great WNBA player,in his game. Once, in a Baker League (summer pro) game, Catchings blocked nearly every shot that the opposing team took on a drive. 20 plus , I believe. But great summer league players don't dish off the drive much, they don't pull up for the 10 footer etc. That , outside shooting, and sometimes mental accuity, keeps these summer league and schoolyard legends from playing NBA ball.This style also helps a fine shot blocking big man, which Dalembert surely is. 

I'm not saying Dalembert should not play, especially if the team can not tread water and stay at a high level with its aging frontline, but be aware of the consequences, at least at the start. 

If you reorganize, keeping Iverson, McKie, Dalembert, Clancy and Salmons as the new core, Iverson may flip out because it will take a while to get better again.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

The good news is that Dalembert will probably get a lot more playing time now that Todd MacCulloch is the starting center for the 76ers. Dalembert will be needed to make up the defense and rebounding that MacCulloch lacks. He could be a great rebounder I think if he could just get some minutes. He averaged 2 RPG in 5 MPG, while MacCulloch averaged 6 RPG in 25 MPG. Give Dalembert those kind of minutes, and he's a 10 RPG center. Give Dalembert REAL minutes, like 35 MPG, and that's about 14 RPG. That won't happen, but still it's good to have him...


----------

